# SouthWest Denver 1/26/09-1/27/09



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Didn't get to many pics this storm...but ended up with some decent totals for snow fall.

The first three pics are from the back side of a lot that doesn't need to get plowed open untill 11pm..The front got plowed nice and clean just before these pics..should have took pics of that.

Look at how jacked my drivers side wing rubber is...I was wondering why I was getting so many trails on that side...dang rubber.:realmad:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

...............


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like some good snow. Send it our way please.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sick pic marcus !!!! nice lot nice and big runs :salute:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

mike psd;733498 said:


> sick pic marcus !!!! nice lot nice and big runs :salute:


yea mike...place is kinda big...

but I get her donewesport


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

did you end up fixing your wing


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

mike psd;733718 said:


> did you end up fixing your wing


It just got bent back behind the edge...happend a few times.

I could use a few more rubber pieces.

Hey it looks like your whole State is covered on the radar Mike..getting anything?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nope I'll be heading out later early tomorrow . then my real job then back to plowing


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice ford. black fords always look good


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;734004 said:


> nice ford. black fords always look good


Thanks.

yes...I'm liking the black color...first black vehicle.

gets real dirty quick.


----------

